# Maxie and my Grandma



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

i wasn't there to see maxie... i hadn't seen her since this morning and I'll never see her gaian.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG....I don't even know what to say. I'm so, so sorry. I can't even imagine what you must be going through right now. It's just not fair. Not fair at all. Sending big hugs your way.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG HON! How horrible! I can't even fathom! I just want to give you a huge hug and cry with you. I'm sure you are just in shock right now. Please know my heart aches for you. I don't even know what else to say. HUGS.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh my...
What can one say? I am so very sorry. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I am so sorry! (((HUGS))))


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What to say?? I am so, so sorry. What an awful time for you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG - I am so very, very sorry. I cannot even imagine the pain you must be feeling .. 

Run softly at the bridge Maxie, you are so very much loved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mssjen*

Mssjen

Words cannot express my sorrow for you.
Maxie and your Grandmother are caring for one another.

We are all here for you.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry- My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

My heart is breaking for you. I am just so sorry. I can't even imagine...


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Jen, this is so horrible... you take such good care of your pups, I can't believe something like this happened to such a well loved, and well taken care of doggy.  I really wish we were closer - I wish I could hug you and bring a casserole to your house and just be there for you. There are no words I can think to say that would even begin to express my sympathy for your losses...

Hurting along with you... Jenn.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## CaptCooke (Jun 3, 2009)

This is so sad and terrible. I cant envision this pain and sorrow. My prayers are with you and your family.

John and Joy


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I want to send you a card. I know of a few people who would want to as well. Do you mind me sharing your snail mail address with them? Please let me know. More hugs...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is so sad and horrendous. As others have said, I can't imagine the shock you must feel. My heart goes out to you.
I hope you will use us as a place to share your feelings as the shock begins to wear off. HUGS.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh my god. I am so so so so sorry. I don't know what to say. I know they both loved you and you loved them VERY MUCH... and they knew it. I know your grandmother had a long wonderful life, it is a tragedy that Maxie's was cut so short... but sometimes we never know when our time comes. It is NOT your fault. BUT her life was beautiful and happy, and I know she is running happily at the Bridge, watching over your Grandma. RIP two lovely ladies! THINKING OF YOU!!!!!!!  {HUGS}


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I am so sorry. That's terrible to lose them both so close.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG!! Huge hugs!!!! I am so sorry to hear about both Maxie and your Grandma  Losing one is hard enough, but both at the same time is unbelievable. At least they will have each other's company on their journey. There are lots of our great friends that will be waiting for Maxie at the bridge.

Molson and I are thinking of you.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs and prayers coming your way. 
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

OMG!!!! I'm so sorry. I was shocked when I read that your Maxie passed away so young.
Good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dear God, how tragic, I feel numb.
I am so very sorry, life sometimes throws many different curves at us, I will keep you and your family in my prayers.
June


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

OMG Jen, How sad. You looked so hard to find the right sibling to go with Mojo and your household.
RIP Maxie....We will miss you


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can not even imagine the shock you must be feeling...I am so very sorry.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG......just reading this at work and am in tears!!! I'm so sorry to hear about Maxie and your grandma. I know what it's like to lose a baby to bloat and not being there to say good-bye.....just know that Maxie knew how much you loved her!!! 

Hugs to you, Gary and Mojo from Reno, Austin and Lincoln.

RIP Maxie and Grandma........


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending my thoughts and prayers to you and your family. Play hard, sleep soft sweet Maxie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So, so, sorry*

Jennifer.

I am so, so, sorry.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow. I don't know what to say. I can't begin to imagine how distraught you are. I'm so very sorry. Maxie and your grandma are together now, always watching over you.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry...I don't even know what to say...If I look at Tess and think of what you must be going through, losing both your grandmother and little Maxie, I start to cry...


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I just keep thinking about the two of them comforting each other, and both watching over you. Prayers and hugs from everyone over here.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I am so, so sorry to hear this sad news...I know I can't say anything to make you feel better but just know I am thinking of you at this time, huge hugs xx


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I am incredibly sorry for your losses. That has to be so difficult. I wish I had words that could comfort you at this time but I'm afraid only time will heal those deep wounds. You will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG, I'm so, so sorry. I cannot even imagine the grief you are going through right now, losing them both almost at the same time! I don't even know what to say - I'm sorry you weren't there for Max, but she knew you loved her. You've gotta know that in your heart. I'm just so sorry..........

Cindy


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

15 years ago we came home from my grandfather's funeral and found my BIL's boston terrier had died while we were gone. We never knew what happened to the dog since he was fine and in good health as far as we knew. My BIL and his wife said they always felt bad and somewhat misunderstood about their grief over their dog at such a time.

It is so very understandable that you will grieve for both your grandmother and Maxie. Expecially since Maxie's death was so abrupt and unexpected. A double blow to your heart and I am so very, very sorry for you.

I am sorry for your sake that you could not be there for Maxie, but please try to take comfort in the fact that you were there for her and your grandmother when it really counted.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

How incredibly tragic. I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss dear. What an incredibly sad time. Hugs to all. I hate bloat so much!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

OMG!  I am so so so sorry for your loss...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The loss you suffered can only be tempered by the knowledge that they begin their journey together and will have one another as they await the reunion. My deepest condolences.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG! I am so sorry. ((HUGS))


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences to you and Gary on the passing of your grand-mother and Maxie. Sending you both much strength.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so, so sorry. There are no words.... I'm just so sorry.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your Grandmother and Maxie. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks everyone. 

It was really rough last night. I couldn't sleep. When I would think of Maxie I felt guilty for not thinking of my grandma, and when I thought of my grandma I felt guilty for not thinking of Maxie. 

Mojo knows something's up. He's normally excellent when Maxie isn't around. We take them on separate walks and make sure they have a lot of time without each other... but he's been wandering around the house crying all day. I've never cried this much before.

it's so hard.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

They do know.

Try not to be hard on yourself - Maxie and your grandmother were both important in you life in different ways and you have been hit with the loss of them both - that must be incredibly hard.

Thoughts and prayers coming your way to help see you through this time.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh Jenn I just saw this.... I don't even know what to say... I am in shock and wish I could be there to give you a hug.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Give Mojo lots of hugs. He's probably missing Maxie.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

When my husband passed away, Willow just cried and cried for two days nonstop. It was like she was over whelmed with sadness. I held her almost the entire time and cried with her. Grieving together is a healthy thing and it can and should be an interspecies thing. Hug Mojo and give him extra attention. Let him cry and cry with him. He understands your pain. Hurting together will help you both through this loss.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of 2 such beautiful girls in your life. I can't even imagine what you are going through right now. This is just awful, again I'm so sorry. You and your family will be in our thoughts. Hugs to you and Mojo.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Jenn...I wish I could give you a hug. I am so, so, sorry for everything that has happened. 

I can't even imagine.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Such terrible sorrow for you. I am so sorry.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Jennifer I am so very sorry for the loss of your Grandma and Maxie. They crossed with each other and they will both be waiting for you. My heart breaks for you....I am so so sorry.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OH JENNIFER!!!!! 

I am so sorry..... my thoughts are with you and your family. 

Ann


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

i'm so sorry.


----------



## raijosh (Apr 3, 2010)

*Your grandma (to Mssjnnfer*

I'm sorry for your loss

your dog died 10 minutes after your grandmother died?

If that's the case then, My mom said she experienced that too with her mom and dog named Pogie


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm so very sorry about Maxie and your grandmother!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Jenn I spent a lot of time thinking of you and Maxie and your Grandma today. It makes me cry reading about it and I can't imagine what you are going through.  Hug Mojo tight tonight! 

Still thinking of you!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am SO sorry!!! How tragic...life just isn't fair, she was just a baby


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm doing a little better today (well... it's only 7am... but still) and I got more sleep last night than the two previous nights combined. I spent pretty much all day at my grandma's house yesterday. Entire family was there. I brought Mojo and he played with my grandma's boston terrier Lucy. They both had rough nights... they both lost someone very close to them. I guess all morning yesterday Lucy was wandering around the house looking for my grandma. She kept going into her room and snuggling onto her bed. Very heartbreaking. She is such a good dog and was SUCH a comfort to my grandma in her last weeks. She was in the room when my grandma passed away, staying with her until the last few minutes. 

They had a lot of fun though, and that made me very happy. I actually laughed a lot yesterday. My whole family did. We reminiced about stories. Very healing. Mojo was being a big clown and I think he knew we all needed cheering up. He's a wondering little guy and I'm so glad I still have him.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I have some pictures we took the night before Easter and during the morning on Easter. These are the last pictures I have of Maxie...

My beautiful Maxie









I'm a bunnyyyyyyyyy!









Running like the wind









They were wondering why Gary was outside...









Probably watching some birds or something.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have no words to express how sorry I am for what has happened to you. My thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your losses. I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. My thoughts and prayers go out to you. {{{{{}}}}}


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read about Maxie and your Grandma. My deepest sympathy to you and your family. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry
There are no words
Wishing you much strength and courage in the days ahead
Hugs


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Just saw this now

Like so many others I don't know what to say other than I'm so sorry for your losses! Life seems way too short at moments like these. Hugs from Lucy and I.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just can't believe we will never see pictures of the two of them together again...I'm sure the disbelief is overwhelming for you.

Your grandmother must have really needed a bright light to lead her to heaven....

May God give the comfort only He can provide right now.


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

just saw this....i am so sorry for what you are going through...glad to hear that mojo was able to have some fun and make everyone laugh....please take care of yourself during this difficult time


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I have some pictures we took the night before Easter and during the morning on Easter. These are the last pictures I have of Maxie...
> 
> 
> Probably watching some birds or something.


Those are some great pictures to remember her by! I often forgot how cute she was between your posts of pictures of her!

That last picture is my favourite of her and Mojo... maybe they were looking outside at a rainbow and Maxie said that she wanted to know where it leads to. 

Now she is the pot of GOLD at the end of it


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Now she is the pot of GOLD at the end of it  

So sweet...but life is to short.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What lovely pictures to remember her by .. I know you would rather she be by your side but ths pictures will bring you comfort as you remember her joy.

I am American Irish and our wakes are often filled with laughter - it is healing and so helpful to share stories and memories of the ones who have passed -


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Maxine and your grandmother.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG So very sorry for your double loss, condolences to you all at this very sad and difficult time


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. I love these pictures and I can't wait to frame them for our home. I'm glad we decided a long time ago to take at least a few pictures everyday. 



Sunrise said:


> I am American Irish and our wakes are often filled with laughter - it is healing and so helpful to share stories and memories of the ones who have passed -


We are also American Irish, and today's also been filled with stories and laughter. I made some chocolate-dipped spoons last night to bring for coffee this morning. They were a huge hit.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your double losses.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your grandma and Maxie.Maxie is beautiful. Please if you would like to talk please e-mail me. My Candy just met Maxie at the Rainbow Bridge..
take care,
Nancy


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Today turned out to be a very hard day. I wasn't at my grandma's all day like I was the day before, so being home really made me feel the loss. It's horrible. I've never lost a pet before... it feels like there's this huge hole in my life now. 

I miss her so much... I just want one more couch hug (she'd jump on the couch and put her front paws on my shoulders) and a big kiss.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Today turned out to be a very hard day. I wasn't at my grandma's all day like I was the day before, so being home really made me feel the loss. It's horrible. I've never lost a pet before... it feels like there's this huge hole in my life now.
> 
> I miss her so much... I just want one more couch hug (she'd jump on the couch and put her front paws on my shoulders) and a big kiss.


{{Hugs}}! The next few days and weeks are going to be a lot like today. It's not easy to go through and you never really get used to her not being there. With time though, it will get easier, and instead of tears you will have smiles when you think of Maxie. Try to focus on all the good memories you had with her and think of how much you did for her in her short life. She was so lucky to have you and Gary and Mojo! 

Molson sends you a big hug and a wet kiss. We're both thinking of you.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

I am truly sorry for both your losses! Stay strong!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm just seeing this now. I'm so heartbroken for you..... the words just will not come. Know that there are many prayers and lots of hugs coming from our house. Godspeed to them both.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

uuuugghhh I just can't get over this... Maxie was too young! It's so hard to believe she is gone...I can't even imagine the pain you're going through... How is Mojo doing? I'm sure he's a big comfort to you during this time... ((HUGS)) to you, Gary and Mojo


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Still thinking of you and your family. I hope that each day that passes gets easier for you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Today turned out to be a very hard day. I wasn't at my grandma's all day like I was the day before, so being home really made me feel the loss. It's horrible. I've never lost a pet before... it feels like there's this huge hole in my life now.
> 
> I miss her so much... I just want one more couch hug (she'd jump on the couch and put her front paws on my shoulders) and a big kiss.


I am so sorry .. that is exactly how it feels - like a massive hole in your life and heart, and it hurts. 

This coming weekend will probably be really tough - if you can, may I suggest you do something with Mojo that will make him smile .. and perhaps you too will be able to smile.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

I am so sorry. I wish there was something we could say to make you feel better, but only time can help ease your pain. Please give Mojo lots of kisses from all of us.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh how did I miss this? I am soo sorry for both of your losses. I am sending hugs and prayers your way. Give a special hug to Mojo.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Today has, so far, been the worst day since it happened. Gary left for work a few hours ago... so I'm home alone. I haven't been alone like this for two and a half weeks. (Been up at my grandma's everyday with at LEAST 8 other people around. Sometimes more.) 

Mojo's been lounging around all morning with me. Not like him at all... then again, that was because Maxie would always get him to play and wrestle around with her. He loved it. And then when I take him outside to potty he'll go and come right back. I haven't seen him run around the yard once. 

As much as losing her hurts me... seeing HIM like this hurts even more. 

Will he get better?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

He will. You both need each other right now. Use that. Teddi really mourned Max's loss, we both still do, we have become much closer because of our love and loss. Dog do mourn, he will need time as will you. 

I know how hard this time must be. 

Ann


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

When we suddenly lost Phoenix to bloat....Reno was like that....he moped and cried pretty much every day. It really hurt to see Reno like that as he was always so happy and go-lucky. Once we brought Austin home, he seemed so much happier. He was just used to having his buddy and then all of a sudden, he was alone. I'm sure Mojo will get better but it might take some time. Give him lots of wet doggy kisses from Reno, Austin and Lincoln!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am just seeing this thread now. I am SO sorry. Hugs going your way.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I just found this thread tonight. I am so so sorry for your losses. I can't even imagine two such losses together.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am sorry I didn't see this earlier. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family (and Mojo) during this very difficult time.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I have been so out of the loop over the last few weeks and am just seeing this. I don't even know what to say! I am so so so so sorry! Is there anything we can do to help?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I am just seeing this thread now, Jennifer, I am SO sorry. Hugs going your way.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I did not know this. Oh god... I am so sorry. My puppy and brother in law died within in minutes of each other on March 27th. All too much pain for one day. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Maxie was just a baby. It isn't fair. Prayers being sent to you during this difficult time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

I am so very sorry you are going through this. I feel your pain. We lost our Male Samoyed, Snobear, on March 27th very suddenly and Ken, Smooch, and I are all feeling his loss and miss him so much.

I have been giving Smooch lots of extra attention and two walks a day and I think it's helping her. As soon as we can find a Samoyed to rescue or adopt or can afford another dog-we are still paying hefty vet bills, we will get another dog for Smooch and us.

It is so unfair to me that you have to bear this burden.
You are in my prayers.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jennifer, I just saw this thread. I am so very sorry. Maxie is hanging out with your Grandma and will be waiting to greet you when you arrive.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure how I missed this thread on the first time around. I'm so, so sorry to hear this.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I am just reading this for the first time as well. I am so very sorry for your losses. You and your family have my deepest, most heartfelt condolence.

~Jackie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jennnifer,

I am so sorry I missed this thread until today. The double loss must be hard but I hope you can take some comfort that they are together until the day you can be with them. You will have good days and bad, it is to be expected. On the bad days, hug Mojo extra hard and remember the good times. Make a memory box. It isnt fair that you lost her so young but maybe she was here for such a short time for a reason that we dont know and one day the reason will be known. 

My condolences to your family on the loss of your grandmother.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Just saw this post. I am so very sorry for your loss on both your Maxie and your Grandma.


----------

